# Who has stock of an Efest LUC V4 charger?



## RezaD (17/5/16)

Desperately need an additional charger. I chose the LUC v4 as it has LCD and can charge all 4 slots at 500ma simultaneosly which is why the Nitecore i4 and D4 are not options.

Thanks


----------



## Divan Smit (18/5/16)

@RezaD 
We unfortunately sold out yesterday.

It might be worth the extra buck to go for the 6 birth (LUC), then you know you are sorted for the long run?

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/efest-luc-v6-6-bay-multicharger-711?category=100

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mari (18/5/16)

Good day,

We have the Efest V6 LUC and the Nitecore i4 chargers

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/nitecore-i4-charger/
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/efest-luc-v6-charger/


----------



## RezaD (18/5/16)

Mari said:


> Good day,
> 
> We have the Efest V6 LUC and the Nitecore i4 chargers
> 
> ...


Finally.....thank you. Order placed and paid. Please ship once the EFT clears.

Thanks
I looked high and low......nobody has stock!!!


----------

